# Automatic to Manual Swap Question



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok so i bought a 85 quantum wagon with a automatic that was making noises and i scored a good manual tranny and a spare 1.8l engine. I have everything pretty much in place and i ran into a issue with the whole pedal cluster. I bought a cluster from a manual quantum wagon and i have that mounted and well the gas pedal is in the damn way of the brake pedal and also there is no room for my foot. One would think the center column would be the same. I know i will have to make the shift linkage hole bigger to allow room for the shift linkages which is no problem. The main thing i am stumped on is the whole damn pedal cluster. I am not new to doing these type of swaps as i have done a couple in BMW's and even newer gen VW's, but this longitude **** is confusing me... I was thinking of bending the pedal's (brake and Clutch) over some to make room for the gas pedal. Thanks for any help on this. See pictures for pedal cluster.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

thats odd. How much room is over on the driver side of the pedals? 

Does the brake pedal interfere with the gas pedal up top? 

If not, I would totally do what you are thinking, and cut and weld, or bend them over. Bending them might make them too high though. 

What year was the donor car? Maybe its an issue related to a new body style generation or something


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

tinworm said:


> thats odd. How much room is over on the driver side of the pedals?
> 
> Does the brake pedal interfere with the gas pedal up top?
> 
> ...


 Forgot to update this. 

All is well now. The body pan is smaller in a automatic then manual car. I hammered in the center hump some and bent the pedals. 


By bending them it didnt raise the pedal's or anything like that. Just moved them over a little bit. 

Donor car was a 93 Fox so really nothing is going to transfer over except the tranny/engine and few other pieces.


----------

